# US Government Recruiting Master Electricians for tour in Iraq



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Friends and family know how slow business has been, and with owing more than taking in these past many months, I decided to list my resume on Monster.com. The same day I was emailed with an opportunity to earn over $300,000.00 and a 5% of that total as a bonus for a 12 month deployment in Iraq. The direct deposit payments average to be $7,000.00 a week, 5 paid weeks off and a $400,000.00 life insurance policy. Already submitted my resume and copy of my certified EC license before they would talk to me any further. Now, I await the phone call or email to proceed to a medical exam, then wait the results of the background check from the dept of defense security check. No felonies, No owing child support and No bankruptcies and you're in. I leave in approx 30 days and my wife handles the electrical contracting business from here.


They need 70 licensed master electricians.
All electrical work in performed on US bases only.
You are escorted and protected by the troops.
Uniforms, food and living quarters provided.
All travel expenses paid with travel insurance.
This is what it is taking to get ourselves from out of this slowdown of the economy. If interested in this opportunity, contact me for additional info. Looking for others to team up with.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If I was 30 years younger I might just take you up on that. Seems as if Iraq is much more safe now than it was.
Good Luck and take care of yourself.

Can you drink beer in Iraq? If no, then I don't go.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

tempting does it get above 80 degrees there because I don't like the heat.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*I will drink a beer in your name John.*

Yes, correct me if I'm wrong, but there's the non-alcoholic and the 'Bud' I'm sure. And if I were to hear any explosions in the distance and or feel the ground shake... I'll be sure to pop open two, one for me and one for you.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

alcoelectrical said:


> Yes, correct me if I'm wrong, but there's the non-alcoholic and the 'Bud' I'm sure. And if I were to hear any explosions in the distance and or feel the ground shake... I'll be sure to pop open two, one for me and one for you.


 
Point Blank makes a nice BP vest that isn't overly hot with under armor. it will stop a .30 at a fair distance.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*A little more info -*

What is expected of you as a master electrician in Iraq.
If requested, I will cut & paste further relating details.



SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE: (1)Knowledge of the construction, installation, operation, and troubleshooting of sophisticated circuitry and controls. (2)Basic knowledge of electronics to troubleshoot electrical circuits containing electronic components to isolate the cause of malfunctions and determine whether they are electrical or electronic, for referral to an electronics mechanic for repair if necessary. (3)Ability to interpret intricate station and manufacturer's drawings for all test facilities. Practical knowledge of electrical principles including how various circuits, equipment and controls fit and work together. 
WORKING CONDITIONS: Generally, indoor work location has power, water, heating, and air conditioning, although outages should be expected. Work is performed both inside and outside. Electrician may be required to inspect, troubleshoot, and test electrical equipment in bad weather, in work areas that are noisy, dirty, dusty, and greasy; on scaffolding or cranes at heights of 30 or more feet, and, in close quarters such as manhole or attics. There is occasional exposure to the possibility of injury from falling, electrical shock, burns, and rotary devices such as electrical motors. There is frequent exposure to the possibility of cuts and bruises. Lack of sleep may occur due to long work hours and uncomfortable living conditions. Employee will report symptoms of stress and fatigue to the on-site supervisor. Living conditions range from having all basic amenities; light, power, water, refrigeration, to not having one or more of these amenities. Environmental conditions at work locations may range from excessive heat and humidity to extreme cold and rainy. Some locations require that the employee be able to maintain stable mobility in sandy and unstable terrain. Although some work is sedentary, work conditions such as ergonomic issues related to lifting and carrying, seating, or video display terminals; repetitive motion injury from using computers, and the like may be expected.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

We just had a going away party today, for a guy in my shop that is headed over to Iraq next week. He is working for KBR and from what he said the details are very similiar to what you are talking about. 

With young kids at home I would not consider it for myself, but it is a great way to help out the troops, and make some good money while doing it.

As a former soldier myself...*THANK YOU* to anyone that goes over to help out...

*BE SAFE*.:thumbsup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

25 years ago I might have bitten that bait. 

Sounds like a good opportunity for someone with a real slowdown in their domestic business.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

ya ive worked oversea once 7 months , overseas personal right out of orlando florida. good luck ,theres a post way back i wrote about working in a power plant saudi arabia . but if your working for the us gov you may have a better time then i had . the moneys good!!!! i just like the good old usa . but since your doing this for our military my hats off to ya !!! take care and do a better job then kbr or was it krb ? good luck take care or yourself get up on the local customes of the people its real important before you go thats only advice i know i can give you its important when you go to another country and have fun with the inoculation shots lots of fun . lastly when off base stay in partys of 10 guys or more it helps watch you back !! at least your working for the usa :thumbsup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i'll go if i can take r.k. & mech dvr with me to protect my chicken (usaf) @ss!!!


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

hey Paul,good point navy here, but any place i ever went it was with 5 marine buddies and 10 navy guys thats if we could fit in the bar.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paul d. said:


> i'll go if i can take r.k. & mech dvr with me to protect my chicken (usaf) @ss!!!


You do realize both of us are Sicilians? So it is all about the money.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

i'm In,Call me.(Still A Marine)


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

But not in Louisiana? Figures.

Don't mind being part of the occupation, huh?

Not none of me. Not none of me.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd like some more info....I'd love to go make that money since my business is so slow now. Do you have a contact I can submit my resume to?

Thanks!


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

If I didn't hate hot weather with every fiber of my being, I might be in. Maybe if it hits the fan with Russia, I might be in.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Snip


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Allan,

Thanks for the info. This sounds like a great opportunity with a great pay scale! I'm putting my resume together now so I can submit it tomorrow.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If I wasn't married, I'd be over there. I could come back and have a paid for house and no debt. That would set anyone up for a much easier, less stress filled life.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

OK....resume complete and submitted! I also gave resumes to Hill International and KBR. Both companies are looking for master electricians to work in Iraq.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

good luck to ya Big!! rotten shame those 16 soldiers didnt have qualified electricians over there.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Paul -- It will be nice being able to help the troops and to make money at the same time. It's sad that so many soldiers have been killed at the hands of poor workmanship.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FYI, there is a big stink going on about electrical deaths of folks in Iraq working at US facilities over there. 

Click here for the story at the EC&M website.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

More info about electrocution deaths of soldiers can be found at www.mssparky.com

She is a former KBR electrician that testified about the electrical hazards in Iraq.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Some New developments*

Well, it's official. I just walked in the door, my wife handed me a piece of paper with a message that the Senior Project manager in Iraq has my resume in hand and wishes that I return the call. All eyes are on me while I dial the number. The lady on the other end is Karen and she says to me .."Welcome on board". My wife has that look as if to cry. My daughter is already crying. Karen said that I don't fix anything & nothing gets repaired. I am given a lap top with a code that reports my findings directly to congress.

Karen said to bring master electricians with me, that they will stay on same base as I and placed as team members with me. My tour is for two years fellas. Pay starts immediately even before I get to Iraq. I am to give out her number for those interested for a interview. Within a month - I leave. So, I'll try to transmit from Iraq when I settle in.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Where to start? First and FOREMOST, I highly salute you. I am not much of a religious man, but my prayers will be with you and your family. Get over there and show them how it's done right! I have a nephew who just returned from there as a computer specialist. 

I think it is very grand what you are about to embark on. I commend you not so much for what you are doing over there as much as I am commending you for providing for your family. I had to take a breather when you said your daughter was already crying. You'll be with OUR BOYS over there, you'll be fine.

If it's allowed, make sure we get pics, let us know how you're doing and when you'll be home. The beer is on us, I have already toasted you, and will continue to do so when time allows:thumbsup:

Even if you can't take pics of the work, make sure we get some pics of your free time, with a smile on your face, and a cold beer in both hands:thumbsup:

Best of wishes Brother!!!!!


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Where to start? First and FOREMOST, I highly salute you. I am not much of a religious man, but my prayers will be with you and your family. Get over there and show them how it's done right! I have a nephew who just returned from there as a computer specialist.
> 
> I think it is very grand what you are about to embark on. I commend you not so much for what you are doing over there as much as I am commending you for providing for your family. I had to take a breather when you said your daughter was already crying. You'll be with OUR BOYS over there, you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Ditto! Best of luck and be safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your kind words. I will let Our Boys know that we're there for them.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello, I too am interested in going over. Buisness has been slow here. How long it take fromn the resume being sent in to them sending you out?


I have tons of ?? about it.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I will be sending my resume today.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Talking directly to the source*

snip


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Congrats!!*



alcoelectrical said:


> Well, it's official. I just walked in the door, my wife handed me a piece of paper with a message that the Senior Project manager in Iraq has my resume in hand and wishes that I return the call. All eyes are on me while I dial the number. The lady on the other end is Karen and she says to me .."Welcome on board". My wife has that look as if to cry. My daughter is already crying. Karen said that I don't fix anything & nothing gets repaired. I am given a lap top with a code that reports my findings directly to congress.
> 
> Karen said to bring master electricians with me, that they will stay on same base as I and placed as team members with me. My tour is for two years fellas. Pay starts immediately even before I get to Iraq. I am to give out her number for those interested for a interview. Within a month - I leave. So, I'll try to transmit from Iraq when I settle in.


I couldn't be happier. :thumbup:I testified before the Senate DPC in July regarding this issue. I am happy to see this happening!! Did Karen give you the name of the company or agency you would be working for? If you need any assistance with packing email me at [email protected] I spent two years there. 

Ms Sparky
http://mssparky.com/


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I have had a phone interview. Waiting on an offer letter. Should have it in the next 48 hours. 

We will see.

My wife is not happy with me right now.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I received my offer letter today!! :thumbsup: Looks like I'm going to be an employee of Michael Baker Jr. Inc. They want to deploy by Sept. 30.

I also got a call today from KBR. Although I responded to their ad for master electricians, they offered my a position as electrician for $120K/year. :no: When I didn't take the bait, the guy said he would forward my resume to the people that hire the master electricians. What a sham. They try to offer you some crap position just to see if you'll bite. He said their master electricians make $160K/year. This position pays almost twice that!!

Anyway good luck to all that applied!!

See ya in the sandbox!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Mike -- Hope you get on too...this going to be great! 

Why is your wife mad? She should be happy you're doing something that is going to make your life better in the long run. It's not going to be easy on either one of you, but there is a pot 'o gold at the end of the rainbow!

Good luck bro!


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish I could find the article I read the other day about deployment and the stresses it places on the family along with the intangible things like not seeing your kids grow up and being there to help with things at home.

It also talked about seeing a tax advisor before going as trips back home may cause you to lose the tax free status of the income earned offshore.

Found the link.
http://blogs.moneycentral.msn.com/s...e-a-high-paying-job-in-iraq.aspx?PageIndex=12


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I talked to my wife about it and she said she would rather be poor with me there, than not come close to being rich and me gone. I think I will keep her!


----------



## qtyaus (Sep 19, 2008)

Talked to Karen in Iraq today and received a offer to work over there too making 25k a month. I worked for KBR in 2005-2006 making about 6000-7000 a month working 7-12's. I was supposed to go back to KBR this sunday making 14,500 as a Master Electrician in Afghanistan, Ms Sparky then referred me to The StanleyGroup and I got in. I am waiting on my offer letter from 1 of 4 companies that has the contract. I was told we would be gone Oct 30, I will see you guys in St. Louis to pickup my CAC card then we fly to kuwait then baghdad, when we go on convoys we will have our own security detail from The Aegis Group, a group of British guys, I did some work on their Hooch's at Al Asad, They are very professional, for those of you who are going over and havent been in a war zone and your family are worried tell them not to worry we will be on military bases and Iraq has calmed down a little. looking forward to working with guys and getting paid what we are worth, unlike KBR who paid the trades the lowest of all and got dumped on.

Local 212 Cincinnati


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> I wish I could find the article I read the other day about deployment and the stresses it places on the family along with the intangible things like not seeing your kids grow up and being there to help with things at home.


I believe most domestic problems and stresses are financial in nature.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

qtyaus...congratulations bro! I'm glad Ms Sparky got you that referral before you went back. I talked with Debbie Crawford today...she is a wonderful lady. I know you're going to be happy going back making a boatload more money ;-)


----------



## qtyaus (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Big, do you know when you are going to St. Louis?


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

They said in the offer letter Sept. 30. Thats 13 days from receipt of letter. I'm hustling trying to make that date! I have personal and business affairs that have to be resolved before I go.


----------



## qtyaus (Sep 19, 2008)

I am already packed and ready to go as I thought I was going this Sunday to Houston for KBR, just wait till you see the electrical installations, it will blow your mind. The only thing i wish we could do is shutdown anything that is a immediate risk, but i dont know how that will work out. I once seen a "electrical panel" made out of cut ground bars for the conductors and ground clamps holding the line wires on and when they added a circuit they wrapped the conductor around the bar with no overcurrent protection at all. And I agree totally about Debbie, she is a great person and electrician.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Questions?*

I am done for now will keep you informed.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I have recieved my employment offer letter. I have responded with some questions, I will recieve my answers today at 11:30 via phone call.

Thanks for all the info, my wife is coming around. She is still worried but she is coming around.

Im off to ride my racebike.....I need to get some stress relief!!!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Joe,

That's great that you're going to be there also. If you get answers to those questions, please let me know. The only question I can answer of yours.....



Joe Tedesco said:


> Will I have a safe place to sleep and will I be well fed?


I heard the food is pretty good and it's served all day long, buffet style.

It's going to be great to get to work with one of the legends of the trade!!

Please call if you have time.

Alan Wilson
(407)346-9623


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any information concerning cell phones?


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Mike D.,

What kind of race bike do you have?

My stress reliever is a 2006 nitrous Hayabusa with a built motor that I used to take to the 1/4 mile drag strip. I'm trying to sell it before I go.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a gsxr 600 and 1000. I own a race school as well as my electrical company.

I am headed out to Fla today to go to Jennings gp. Road course.


I am looking into the cell phone thing as well. 

My wife and I are making a decision about this job by Monday am.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Glad to hear you guys are getting acquainted here. "qtyaus" I know you will show the guys the ropes. I talked to Cheryl Harris this morning. She is Staff SGT Ryan Maseth's mother. He was the soldier that was electrocuted and died in his shower. She is so happy that this level of quality electricians will be doing the inspecting. She hopes, it will save the lives of other soldiers and civilians. 

I know this is the job of a lifetime...and it's exciting. But I want to add a little perspective...watch this video clip. It's only 4 1/2 minutes and Rated G. Please keep these mom's and others in mind while you are inspecting.

http://mssparky.com/2008/07/senate-dpc-hearing-soldier-electrocution-news-coverage/

If you need anything please email me. I am totally committed to making sure this project is successful. Even from the States! 

Be Safe!

Debbie Crawford
aka Ms Sparky
http://mssparky.com/


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *Questions I have are:*
> 
> Can I use my cell phone or ATT Apple iphone there?
> 
> ...


Can I use my cell phone or ATT Apple iphone there? Call ATT. Most of the bigger companies use MCI cell phones. That's where the 1-914 number to Karen rings to.

Should I be concerned about theft and loss of my personal items? Keep track of your stuff. Keep your door locked if you are in a room. You may have to buy a footlocker at the PX. It wouldn't hurt to take a padlock with you. I NEVER let the local Iraqi's or Filipino workers come into my room and clean...EVER! 

Will I have a safe place to sleep and will I be well fed? You will be fed relatively well. Provided your DFAC (Dining Facility) doesn't get hit with a mortar or rocket, the generator doesn't shut down, or they don't run out of water. As far as a safe place to sleep...it's a war zone and even the hard buildings get hit now and then. You get used to it after a while. I learned to sleep right through it. If it didn't knock me out of bed I rarely woke up!

What is the best type of clothing to carry there? You are lucky. You will be going during the fall. The temp is dropping. It should be only about 100 when you get there. It does get chilly in the winter. I was under the impression they were going to provide uniforms?? Cotton..Cotton and more cotton. Lighter colors. Sand colored is best. No black or dark blue and I would stay away from black shoes/boots. And if they aren't requiring steel toes don't wear them!! Keep in mind you can have items mailed to you via USPS. Normally takes 7-14 days except around Christmas.


----------



## Raverill (Aug 30, 2008)

As a taxpayer paying the blood money for you to construct permanent military bases in the country we illegally invaded and which we illegally occupy I hereby strongly object to your "deployment". Is it only about the money? Or have you bought in to the "fighting terrorist" propaganda? New Orleans is still a wreck, southeast Texas is a mess, our financial system is teetering on disaster, and the US government is paying 300 grand to send electricians to Iraq?!! How about writing your congressional delegation and point out the absurdity of what it is you are being asked to do. Or give up your US citizenship, move your family to Iraq and become a citizen there.
It's blood money!!


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Raverill said:


> As a taxpayer paying the blood money for you to construct permanent military bases in the country we illegally invaded and which we illegally occupy I hereby strongly object to your "deployment". Is it only about the money? Or have you bought in to the "fighting terrorist" propaganda? New Orleans is still a wreck, southeast Texas is a mess, our financial system is teetering on disaster, and the US government is paying 300 grand to send electricians to Iraq?!! How about writing your congressional delegation and point out the absurdity of what it is you are being asked to do. Or give up your US citizenship, move your family to Iraq and become a citizen there.
> It's blood money!!


Hate the war...don't hate the Soldier or those who choose to support them. There's nothing I would love more than to see everyone of our Soldier's and Civilians come home. And along with that I would love to see that KBR doesn't get another damn dollar!

Ms Sparky
http://mssparky.com/


----------



## Raverill (Aug 30, 2008)

*Open Eyes*

I don't hate the soldier or the electrician who goes off to fight an illegal war. I just wish both of them would open their eyes to what is happening.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Raverill said:


> I don't hate the soldier or the electrician who goes off to fight an illegal war. I just wish both of them would open their eyes to what is happening.


Don't think for a minute we don't know what is going on. Are you suggesting that out Soldiers refuse to deploy? Should they desert and go to Canada. Whether we like it or not...George Bush is currently our President and Commander in Chief (CIC). I agree it's time to vote in a new one. I agree that Bush should probably be brought up on some sort of crimes. But in the mean time Americans take care of their Soldiers.

Ms Sparky
http://mssparky.com/


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Some people require to be politically corrected*



Ms Sparky said:


> Hate the war...don't hate the Soldier or those who choose to support them. There's nothing I would love more than to see everyone of our Soldier's and Civilians come home. And along with that I would love to see that KBR doesn't get another damn dollar!


Don't you just love the mindlessness of some people? These are the same types that when pulled out from a crowd of protesters and asked why they are protesting, they don't really know. They're actually only extensions of complaint and narrow minded to say the least, and despite what ever age this person, he probably still requires his mommy for corrective behavior.

Debbie, you are a credit to our troops, their spokeswoman and ours. Allan


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Raverill said:


> As a taxpayer paying the blood money for you to construct permanent military bases in the country we illegally invaded and which we illegally occupy I hereby strongly object to your "deployment". Is it only about the money? Or have you bought in to the "fighting terrorist" propaganda? New Orleans is still a wreck, southeast Texas is a mess, our financial system is teetering on disaster, and the US government is paying 300 grand to send electricians to Iraq?!! How about writing your congressional delegation and point out the absurdity of what it is you are being asked to do. Or give up your US citizenship, move your family to Iraq and become a citizen there.
> It's blood money!!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Weapons instead of voltage testers?*

Hey BIG, I didn't know we were doing any fighting, did you?
According to 'Raverill' We are included in the fighting. Better OPEN our eyes.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

The evil right-wing conspiracy troll is out....

"NO WAR FOR OIL!!""IT'S BLOOD MONEY!


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*For All You Guys Going Over! ASSUME NOTHING!!!*

You have got to see this pic.

http://mssparky.com/2008/09/180-volt...eam-to-ground/

Ms Sparky
http://mssparky.com/


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*The ultra liberal electrician*

(_For those of us that are to embark on this mission - for reasons to help our troops and provide a service to our country, check yourselves for changes in attitude, as it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that there are heightened stress level reactions as the time draws near. So, do all your releasing now, so to be calm and in charge when in our element.) _


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Thank you Debbie!*

Can I get HBO, and see the Sopranos, and Joe Pesci, Robert Dinero, and Al Pacino on the TV?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

good morning joe!! were you in the USAF? just curious.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*US Army*



paul d. said:


> good morning joe!! were you in the USAF? just curious.


No, I served in the US Army 1959-62 and was stationed in Fort Dix, Fort Knox, and Germany, I was a Specialist 5th Class.


----------



## Raverill (Aug 30, 2008)

Ms Sparky said:


> Don't think for a minute we don't know what is going on. Are you suggesting that out Soldiers refuse to deploy? Should they desert and go to Canada. Whether we like it or not...George Bush is currently our President and Commander in Chief (CIC). I agree it's time to vote in a new one. I agree that Bush should probably be brought up on some sort of crimes. But in the mean time Americans take care of their Soldiers.
> 
> Ms Sparky
> http://mssparky.com/


The original poster only talked about the slow economy and the fat wages and bonuses to be had in Iraq. There wasn't a word about keeping soldiers from being electrocuted in the showers or supporting the "cause" in any way. Just like the war itself, it was all about the money. If someone wants to really support the troops, they should enlist, (the US Army is taking just about anybody) and accept soldier's pay. Then maybe one soldier won't have to be deployed a third, fourth, or fifth time.
More and more soldiers are refusing redeployment. Now that is patriotic courage.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

good morning raver, what branch of the service were YOU in ? just curious.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

:gun_bandana:sama: :tank:

Here we go!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you're right big. i withdraw the question. this is ELECTRICAL forum.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Going where the work is*

For most of our friends and acquaintances in the same contracting business as we, this economic slow-down has been devastating. The layoffs of employees and the lack of any new continuing business has resulted in the exhausting of personal savings accounts, the reaching of limits of credit cards, the borrowing of any money from our corporate accounts and nothing coming in to replenish it all. Except for some small service calls here and there and it barely enough to cover fuel expense, and a customer here unable to pay and another unable to pay, we found ourselves in trouble. Our phone only rang off the hook with electricians seeking employment and creditors inquiring on payments. Our cell phones turned off and then on again, our business phone being turned off and then just enough to turn it back on. The reports of people stealing gasoline and one bank robbery after another seemed to show the desperation of our whole situation. 
We started to sell all non-essentials on ebay cutting down on our own electric use. We didn't run a/c for four months during this past summer and our family ate minimally. With one year left to pay on our personal vehicle, it became repo'd in which turned out to be the most expensive rental we ever had. With our company trucks sitting idle in the yard and with the worst times ahead of us (the elections and holidays) with no results from flyers, mailings and even the website and being a master electrician with no work, made it extremely hard for another working contractor to hire you in fear of work being taken away. In desperation, I submitted my resume to a free listing service - monster.com and I was approached with the Iraq proposition. If I were to not be accepted, another month of no work would have enabled a foreclosure of our only home. When the first check arrives, we will have saved ourselves by the skin of our teeth.
I would have accepted two thirds less money to work in Iraq if it meant saving our family, I would go to Iraq or Afganistan for one mortgage payment. It wasn't until the announcement of the job openings in Iraq that the news of electrocutions of our troops came to our attention.
With only a computer for current events and no Tv, if the Google News page didn't mention it, we wouldn't have know it. We thank God for having this opportunity and appreciate life once again. When a friend said to me "It'll be alright - Al" He was right.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Al,

_*IT IS GOING TO BE ALRIGHT!*_

I relate to exactly what you write. The steady decline of my business over the last year or more has cost me alot. As a business owner, you are always last to let go when it's failing. It only takes that one phone call to turn things around. That phone call never came. When you finally let go, you're at the bottom of your rope. I, too, am grateful for this opportunity to get out of this hole.


----------



## Raverill (Aug 30, 2008)

paul d. said:


> good morning raver, what branch of the service were YOU in ? just curious.


The same one as **** Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and Rush Limbaugh, not that that has anything to do with the argument.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Remember while Bush suggested we get in this war, congress took the bait and voted to take action. As for needing to replace Bush, there is no choice he is limited to 8 years.

Americans will hate the pres but vote in the lossers in congress time and again.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...ections2008.congress?gusrc=rss&feed=worldnews


----------



## Joe Penachio (Sep 20, 2008)

*To Alcoelectrical*

----------------------------


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Am I being huried out the door?*

Hello Fellas, didn't mean to get all political yesterday, and thank you Alan - every bit of encouragement is always welcomed. My wife brought out the suit-cases and we filled them today. Has everyone received all of their forms in pdf from Baker Corp.?


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Did you see all the tests and different doctors we have visit? That's going cost a few bucks.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*No Women Doctors*

A Few Bucks? Try Hundreds! I'm going to try talking them into billing them or me. (Baker H.R. Said to me to have them bill it, and by the time their bill came, they would be paid)


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Like You put it in an email - All the questions??*

what were they?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*No GES or EGC*



We may, however, have to remodel the main office though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Duffel Bag*

I am also going to get some new ANSI approved prescription safely glasses.


----------



## Electricsurfer (Sep 20, 2008)

I e-mailed the Stanley group and haven't heard a thing. Any one know a better contact. I am interested. I am a licensed Electrical Contractor and Licensed General Contractor in Florida. Just need to know who to contact. Does anyone have a current breakdown of job description, housing and pay?


----------



## qtyaus (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Guys, I talked to Karen Friday and she said i should get my offer letter monday, and to Joe Tedesco i have read your blog alot and you are truly a master. You will see that the sub contractors over there will cut the grounds for a circuit .And It is RYB color over there Red, Yellow, Blue, with black as a Neutral for the feeders and the wires wrapped around the conductors is the grounding conductor. You will see alot of cables that have a Brown,blue, green colors,...Brown is hot, blue neutral, green ground. You guys will see stuff that will amaze you, i cant explain it Ms Sparky seen the stuff i seen.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Ms Sparky*

:thumbup1:​


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow this thread has been busy!!

I am back from my stress relief. I feel much better........

I have decided to go foward with the job. I will be signing the employment offer and getting it sent in tomorrow AM.

Good luck to those applying, I hope to see and meet you guys soon.


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

*paperwork!*

How long did it take you all to get the paperwork done? There's a lot of it.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Paperwork and a hello to everyone.*

In doing the paperwork: For organization, pre-fill, step1,2&3, appointments made and all I had to do is sign - it helps to have a wife,. ..(thanks babe)

The appointment for the doc & dentist (tomorrow) and I am to receive 9 needles. The rest is going to have to come from St. Louis, MO.
Sounds like a fever tomorrow night, and a long awaited favorite dinner (for suffering)


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

I got my email today and working hard to complete the forms also have made my appts for wed of this week and told my office about me taking the job they did not believe me at first


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Keeping it a secret*

That's the way to do it - by the time the office called you for something, you could tell them that you couldn't get to it - you're in Iraq.
Then you get this "WHAT?"


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

I did not want to tell the office already but they were wanting me to go to out of state for four days and I would not be able to get to the doctor and the dentist this week. I am so used to being disappointed in the past I am not wanting to get too exiceted about the job until they say that I am leaving. This job will save me I cannot wait to get there but my wife is a wreck


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sticking it out*

I heard that some can't take the climate and quit after a month, others remain nervous and can't wait to leave. I am already reserved on this idea that I am going to help both the situation there and at the same time help my family. But while I have this idea that I will be helping. I know that if I am to only inspect to find the reasons why, Why am I not allowed to affect repairs.

I (essentially) have mixed feelings concerning what would be my "efforts" once there, and in view of the situation. If I am to only inspect and report, then that is what I'll do. But I would like it very much, if actions would be taken to correct things as I find them. In the meantime, I will be very glad to be there and make it home. Make many friends, explore and find one of them huge spiders and have my picture taken with one.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Testers, tools and brains*

A lot of what I am about to say is only conjecture. Taken what I was told and for what I heard when it was KBR.

Testers: Without it having been verified - I presume that we are all going to be issued voltage meters with probes. Probably assigned and to be returned when we leave. Perhaps there will be BIG numbers on them.

Tools: Again, from hearing that tools were not to be found back when it was KBR, there is no verification that there will be a single screwdriver when we get there. 

My brain tells me to bring stuff. But what about the problem with transporting via airlines. Again, perhaps with it being stored within the luggage and with the luggage deep within the bowels of the plane, what should it matter. As long as you are not bringing anything with you -with your carry on.

Also, I am contemplating on bringing a simple "voltage Tick" so I can check field before washing my hands in one of their sinks and showers.


----------



## qtyaus (Sep 19, 2008)

Well guys I thought I was going but I was late and I am on the standby list for guys who back out, so now I am scheduled to leave this Sunday for Houston for KBR, which really is SEII, making $14.5k a month. It sucks but at least i can fix problems when i see them, and i will be in Afghanistan. The Stanleygroup said they will contact me if they have a opening but it will be hard, they will only be able to contact me by email and i shouldnt have to do any physicals because i will already have them and i just need to get to Baghdad from there.

I was really looking forward to meeting you guys and working with you, but maybe i can stop illegal wiring methods before you find them.

Your friend,

Mark


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck to you Mark. Looking forward to meeting you sometime. Al


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Mark, did they fill all 70 positions??


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Hang In Their Buddy*



qtyaus said:


> Well guys I thought I was going but I was late and I am on the standby list for guys who back out, so now I am scheduled to leave this Sunday for Houston for KBR, which really is SEII, making $14.5k a month. It sucks but at least i can fix problems when i see them, and i will be in Afghanistan. The Stanleygroup said they will contact me if they have a opening but it will be hard, they will only be able to contact me by email and i shouldnt have to do any physicals because i will already have them and i just need to get to Baghdad from there.
> 
> I was really looking forward to meeting you guys and working with you, but maybe i can stop illegal wiring methods before you find them.
> 
> ...


Hang in their buddy!! You know the turn over rate will be high. Some people are just not going to be able to handle the war, the heat, the snakes, the housing, the food. Some families at home won't be able to handle it...

Don't get me wrong. I don't hope for people to quit and go home so others can get their jobs. Unfortunately, I know all too well, that is the nature of the beast. It's inevitable, it will happen. The first three months are the hardest. Just press on.

Ms Sparky
http://mssparky.com/


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*All 70 Positions*



Mike D said:


> Mark, did they fill all 70 positions??


I talked to Keith from Stanley Group last week and at that time they had filled all 70 Master Electrician Positions. Last I heard they were still looking for Fire Protection Systems Inspectors.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Making Repairs*



alcoelectrical said:


> I heard that some can't take the climate and quit after a month, others remain nervous and can't wait to leave. I am already reserved on this idea that I am going to help both the situation there and at the same time help my family. But while I have this idea that I will be helping. I know that if I am to only inspect to find the reasons why, Why am I not allowed to affect repairs.
> 
> I (essentially) have mixed feelings concerning what would be my "efforts" once there, and in view of the situation. If I am to only inspect and report, then that is what I'll do. But I would like it very much, if actions would be taken to correct things as I find them. In the meantime, I will be very glad to be there and make it home. Make many friends, explore and find one of them huge spiders and have my picture taken with one.


If you got tied up making repairs you would NEVER get the inspections done. There will be electricians on the camp. If there is an iminent hazard, it can probably be repaired under their current task order. If not a new work order can be generated. For KBR it all about the money. They won't do it if they think they won't get paid. 

Ms Sparky
http://mssparky.com/


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Editedhttp://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=104487


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> link removed
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/personal.html​


What, are we allowing advertisements on the forum now. That should have been sent to the DIY forum. They do not have moderators. :no:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

I removed the link, I didn't realize that there were issues with it! You can fix your post now to delete it too.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Any one have any luck with cell phone service or internet service yet? I am searching out my options now.....ughh.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Went through one hurdle.. Ouch!*

Spent 5 hours with needles, probes and nurses to come away DEPLOYABLE!

No cooties and I have shields against cooties - My daughter's own cooties can't harm me now - Ha. Thursday comes the dentist appointment and nothing negative is expected. Couldn't get the Polio, but this will be available in St. Louis. 
Now fellas, remember your check list. The doctor has to check it off and sign several pages. During my check list of questions that I answered, I had to explain to the doctor why I checked "yes" to some questions - when I was only being honest. If you answer 'yes' to things that we all have faced such as: the flu, hay fever, any coughing (especially in the evenings) and you answer truthfully, you're going to have to explain it by just mentioning that these items checked with 'yes' were from instances of the past and you were only being honest. What ever you do, don't mask the truth by denying that you were ever sick.

I want to elaborate on some of the tests but - who wants to read how healthy I actually am.  Good luck to you all.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pulled cart before the horse*

I actually meant to answer you Mike D. regarding cell phone & internet. If you are speaking of when we get to Iraq, I am leaving without a cell phone, but I'm taking my laptop. Within a month, my wife will be sending me an Apple i-Phone or one of the better big screen phones with international calling already set up. Instead of calling directly via the cell phone, I will plug it into the laptop and communicate via the cell phone internet feature. No minutes to run up.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

I use Yahoo Phone when I am traveling overseas. You can get a local number and your family can call you anywhere in the world and visa versa as long as you have internet. Also Yahoo messenger is free and you can call anyone on your friends list and talk to them for free. 

Just an option. 

Also. I used Iraqna cell service in Baghdad. Fairly decent service and I could call home anytime fairly cheap. It's a prepaid program. You should be able to by the phone and calling cards at the PX at least at Camp Victory and the International Zone. MCI also has service in Iraq, but I don't know what the service area is. That is the service that the Military and most companies are using...unless of course they changed to someone else!!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Passport*

Did anyone notice in the info from VIP Passports it says that without proof of departure the State Department will take 25 days to process your passport?

That means either plane tickets, confirmed itinerary, or letter of expedite.

Did anyone get one of these items? There's no sense in paying for 3 day service if it's going to take 25 days anyway.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ms Sparky said:


> I use Yahoo Phone when I am traveling overseas. You can get a local number and your family can call you anywhere in the world and visa versa as long as you have internet. Also Yahoo messenger is free and you can call anyone on your friends list and talk to them for free.
> 
> Just an option.
> 
> Also. I used Iraqna cell service in Baghdad. Fairly decent service and I could call home anytime fairly cheap. It's a prepaid program. You should be able to by the phone and calling cards at the PX at least at Camp Victory and the International Zone. MCI also has service in Iraq, but I don't know what the service area is. That is the service that the Military and most companies are using...unless of course they changed to someone else!!



I was thinking about getting a magicjack. It's a usb device that you plug a regular phone into and make calls back to the states for $20 a year. It's voip that's cheaper than vonage and skype and doesn't require a special handset.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

bigA26 said:


> I was thinking about getting a magicjack. It's a usb device that you plug a regular phone into and make calls back to the states for $20 a year. It's voip that's cheaper than vonage and skype and doesn't require a special handset.


Cool..I may look into that for my next job! Thanks


----------



## Joe Penachio (Sep 20, 2008)

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Must Have Book!*

Electrical Safety is no Accident


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Electrical Safety is no Accident


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Electrical Safety is no Accidenthttp://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=104487


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I will have two Apple iphones for sale soon, one is a first edition 16 gig, and one is the new 3g 16 gig edition.
> 
> I will not be allowed to use a cell phone.


Joe, I don't know if I missed something, but are you saying that we are not allowed to have cell phones or these particular cell phone there in Iraq?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Iraq*

Electrical Safety is no Accident!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Interference with electronics when to do with (lets say) guidance systems,


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Electrical Safety is no Accident!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Being open minded.


----------



## qtyaus (Sep 19, 2008)

*cell phones*

When i was over there in 2005-2006, where i was cell phones wouldnt work at all, but i did see some guys call using Sat phones to call home. The reason they told me we cant use cell phones is because the enemy can intercept the messages and triangulate the signals and direct fire onto us, also the new phones that are coming out that have GPS (like i do with my Iphone) if it is taken they can coordinate their incoming better. I cant vouch for all companies but you will have access to internet and phones on the major bases, on FOB's i dont know, i was on one in 2005 and the only way we could talk to our main base was through a Sat phone and we couldnt call home. 

All I can say is for the guys going over it is like the movie Groundhog Day, every day is the same it drives people nuts, after the first [email protected] ,we had a turnover of almost 60% of our first R&R guys not coming back. It wasnt because of incoming, but the guys missed their family so much and after 4 months they had enough money to pay their bills and when they went home and they seen their family they quit. I dont want to discouraged anyone from going over, i had the best and worst times of my life over there, but i did have to stop calling my kids every other day and just once a month because it was too hard to hear them cry and ask me to come home.

I know I am getting way off topic for these forums but it isnt all about money working over there, i missed out on almost 2 years of my boys life and i am going to do it again. Make sure you spend 330 days outside of the us to be tax exempt for your first 85k, after that is is taxed. Everyone thinks it is all tax exempt but it is not, only the first 85k.

Guys do go over, you will save lives, improve living conditions and meet people from all over the world that you will stay intouch with. It will be rough but if you ever camped out before it will be like that except for 2 years, unless you get real lucking and get a wet can.

Mark


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Electrical Safety is no Accident!


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone found out where they will based?


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Being based*

Might not get to know until we are at St. Louis at least. Perhaps there, they may team us as groups.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Another Electrocution Death*

I received information this morning that there may have been another electrocution death in Iraq.

That's all I can really say about it now. 

You guys need to get there and get this resolved. Also please be very very careful.

Ms Sparky


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Is actually thinking of looking into this. Considering the way the economy is headed and the fact that I'm slow, and have been pretty slow for some time now, this my just be for me. Now getting my old lady to go along is another hurdle


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Being 'Wide Eyed' of the news*

Will certainly keep eyes open wide.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> Debbie, I don't know quite what to say of the news. Except perhaps that I'm ready to go as soon as they say 'Come-On'. I hope that for some chance that another electrocution didn't happen, and that the news was a spoof when coming to you. Of this I hope is true.
> If anyone at all would hurt more for this, I can imagine it being you feeling the responsibility. But don't be too hard on yourself, Deb. - Because it wasn't because of you.
> Allan


I was just kind of hoping there wouldn't be anymore and that you guys would get over there and get things fixed. The info has come from three completely different sources and these sources in particular are reliable. As soon as I have more info and it is appropriate to release it I will. Just keep reading.

Debbie


----------



## qtyaus (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Joe, If you dont mind me asking what company are you going over there for, I am scheduled to leave for Houston this Sunday for KBR, but with the hurricane that happened i dont know if it will happen like it is supposed to. I am still waiting on my travel tickets to make sure. I know Fluor and Dynacorp has contracts there now as well as KBR and this new group and if there are other companies looking for Master Electricians that would be great.

Anyway, for the guys going over for the stanleygroup i cant wait to see you, I am still on standby for that so i am going over for KBR as a Master Electrician, I think they want to send me to Afghanistan, but that can change quick.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the second dr visit this friday.

Moving along. Trying to get my family and company set up before I leave.

Lots of work.


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

*Background check*

Has anyone had any trouble with the background check? I was just wondering how strict they are with things like credit. I don't know anyone with good credit right now.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Update on Electrocution Death*



Ms Sparky said:


> I received information this morning that there may have been another electrocution death in Iraq.
> 
> That's all I can really say about it now.
> 
> ...


Update: It was reported to me that an Afghan Soldier was electrocuted in his shower. I am not sure at this time if KBR or the Corp of Engineers was responsible for this facility. Regardless, it is tragedy all the same and shows the grounding and bonding issues are not isolated in Iraq.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Iraq injury*

There has also been another injury. I was told a KBR electrician was injured when he was installing a ground system.

It appears it blew up in his face when he made the final connection to ground. Details are sketchy. I will report more when I get it.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ready to go and do some good*

Well everyone, passport is in hand, all medical completed. I'm ready!

As I walk in the valley of death, I shall fear no evil - As I will be part of a contingent of 70 master electricians and 35 fire marshals in Iraq - that will come, see & conquer.

Any day now.
Bringing my ipod too.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> Well everyone, passport is in hand, all medical completed. I'm ready!
> 
> As I walk in the valley of death, I shall fear no evil - As I will be part of a contingent of 70 master electricians and 35 fire marshals in Iraq - that will come, see & conquer.
> 
> ...


Good For you. A new article was posted today in the AT. It mentions the 70 Top-Notch Master Electricians that are on the way!! 

http://mssparky.com/2008/09/electrical-review-turns-up-3700-fires-in-iraq-not-the-483-reported/

Ms Sparky


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Good deal Alan.

I am waiting for lab results, then I am ready.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I should be completed with everything by Thursday. Immunizations are done. Passport application is Monday, dentist on Tuesday, physician on Wednesday.

The time is drawing nigh my friends!


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

*Getting ready*

Hi, I have all of my medical but 1 test done. That will be done this week. Just waiting for my passport and the background check. I don't know if they tell you that the background check is done though. Can't wait to get going. My passport should be here this week.


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

My passport came today hopefullly will get the big call this week
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Joe Penachio (Sep 20, 2008)

Good Luck and Be Safe Men


----------



## MiamiElect (Sep 28, 2008)

*a ruined reputation and no one will forget what you did*

****


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Electrical Safety is no Accident!


----------



## MiamiElect (Sep 28, 2008)

*you know it to be true joe tedesco*

******
*


----------



## MiamiElect (Sep 28, 2008)

******


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Electrical Safety is no Accident!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

****


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

bigA26

Hello <name removed>, why should I discuss anything with someone who is hiding behind the keyboard? 

Seems to me that you were slow too, and wanted to go to IRAQ to make money! 

Are you being deployed yet?

I hope we can avoid these types of comments and work toward the best interests of our troops. 

We may meet along the way, no beer but maybe a coke instead!


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Looks almost like your area!*

Watch out you may have to troubleshoot this mess! 

How are you going to handle this? 

I have seems similar installations during my travels!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I hope we can avoid these types of comments and work toward the best interests of our troops.


How are _*you*_ working towards the best interest of the troops when you will be an expert witness for the people that killed them?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*****


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*****http://www.alanwilsonelectric.com


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

*****


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

OK, but before you throw stones at me, tell me where we can find the official documented reports detailing the actual investigation related to the electrocutions? 

I don't appreciate reading this board when some putz hides behind some silly name? 

Again, are you going there?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Alan:

I see that your speciality is:

_*Commercial Restaurant Cooking Equipment*_ _*and Exhaust Hood System *_

*Talk to us about what you expect to find there? In addition to the NEC, what other NFPA codes are applicable?*


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Again, are you going there?


Yes.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Good! 

*Now read this and let's discuss some of the violations and hazards and other issues that were found!*


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I specialize in restaurant electrical because I have contacts that give me work in that field. I hope you're not insinuating my electrical knowledge is limited to that area.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Not at all, your web site shows that as a specialty in the introduction to your business, now please answer my question: "What other NFPA codes are applicable?"

What does the job description look like for the position you accepted?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Alan, Let's talk about the item 5 here:*

*517.34 Equipment System Connection to Alternate Power Source.*

The equipment system shall be installed and connected to the alternate power source such that the equipment described in 517.34(A) is automatically restored to operation at appropriate time-lag intervals following the energizing of the emergency system. Its arrangement shall also provide for the subsequent connection of equipment described in 517.34(B). [99:4.4.2.2.3.2]

_Exception: For essential electrical systems under 150 kVA, deletion of the time-lag intervals feature for delayed automatic connection to the equipment system shall be permitted._

(A) Equipment for Delayed Automatic Connection. The following equipment shall be permitted to be arranged for delayed automatic connection to the alternate power source: 

(1) Central suction systems serving medical and surgical functions, including controls. Such suction systems shall be permitted on the critical branch. 
(2) Sump pumps and other equipment required to operate for the safety of major apparatus, including associated control systems and alarms. 
(3) Compressed air systems serving medical and surgical functions, including controls. Such air systems shall be permitted on the critical branch. 
(4) Smoke control and stair pressurization systems, or both. 
*(5) Kitchen hood supply or exhaust systems, or both, if required to operate during a fire in or under the hood.* 
(6) Supply, return, and exhaust ventilating systems for airborne infectious/isolation rooms, protective environment rooms, exhaust fans for laboratory fume hoods, nuclear medicine areas where radioactive material is used, ethylene oxide evacuation, and anesthesia evacuation. Where delayed automatic connection is not appropriate, such ventilation systems shall be permitted to be placed on the critical branch. [99:4.4.2.2.3.4(1) through (6)] 
(7) Supply, return, and exhaust ventilating systems for operating and delivery rooms. 
_Exception: Sequential delayed automatic connection to the alternate power source to prevent overloading the generator shall be permitted where engineering studies indicate it is necessary._


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Joe.....
Someone accused you of taking blood money from KBR and you have yet to answer those allegations. You said previously in this thread there was a scheduling conflict with SBH, that's why you wouldn't be taking the position. Why wouldn't you just be honest and say "I got hired by KBR"? Why did you edit your previous posts in this thread to say "Electrical safety is no accident"? Possibly because some of your comments could be construed as being negative towards KBR. In your profile at InterNACHI says you are senior technical advisor for KBR and you link directly to KBR's homepage.

This thread was started to discuss master electricians in Iraq. We can discuss the NEC and NFPA in another thread.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*See the attachment for information*

More useful information for the specialist:

*See: (C)* *In Ducts or Hoods.* Luminaires shall be permitted to be installed in commercial cooking hoods where all of the following conditions are met: 

PS: I am prepared to help anyone who needs help with codes and standards, I don't want argue here - we can do that in person!


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

bigA26 said:


> Joe.....
> Someone accused you of taking blood money from KBR and you have yet to answer those allegations. You said previously in this thread there was a scheduling conflict with SBH, that's why you wouldn't be taking the position. Why wouldn't you just be honest and say "I got hired by KBR"? Why did you edit your previous posts in this thread to say "Electrical safety is no accident"? Possibly because some of your comments could be construed as being negative toward KBR. In your profile at InterNACHI says you are senior technical advisor for KBR and you link directly to KBR's homepage.
> 
> This thread was started to discuss master electricians in Iraq. We can discuss the NEC and NFPA in another thread.


Alan:

I am discussing what you will be doing there, I haven't even started and comments by an unknown person has no place here! 

Blood money? 

Stop with your comments too, and answer my questions! 

I will not reply to any further discussion concerning my position! 

Again, answer the questions please!

What's the job description look like?


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I also found this interesting thread about Joe here:


Seems like Joe has a problem playing nice on the internet.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

http://oversight.house.gov/documents/20080730105426.pdf


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry guys. This is just another fiasco.
Closed.


----------

